
Petition to Google to Open Source Google Reader - skanga
Please type +1 and your name in the comments. If you work at Google then please talk tell your management to look here.
======
negrit
Unfortunately and it's sad but don't believe in this for a minute.

------
mtgx
Oh for crying out loud, just use Feedly already. It's a perfect replacement
once you switch to the headline mode. It's even better in some ways I think
(the feed search and recommendations).

------
barryhunter
Really the Reader "Web App" - is not that exiting. Cloning it is only a matter
of a few days work.

The interesting bit is the 'backend', the crawler and database, ie the servers
that supplies the API. But that simply can't be open-sourced, as it too Google
centric.

I just used TT-RSS for the backend, and built my own GReader like front end in
a matter of ours.

------
w_t_payne
My guess is that it uses too much of Google's core infrastructure for them to
open source ... so the answer is probably going to be "No" no matter how many
people sign.

~~~
ragatskynet
I wanted to type this exactly.

------
ameyakarve
Yeah. Maybe they can't open source the underlying APIs on the backend, but the
webapp as such, they could do. That will be great.

------
intellection
Encouraging to open source _and migrate_ (not neglect and kill) Google Reader
is very important.

